# Crowd Funding



## arlenalove (Apr 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried crowd funding, and did it help and how did you market it?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I looked into it but I couldn't find one that would apply to our business. Mostly these seem to be for art types of projects like films and other one-off projects.


----------



## gaetanomarano (Mar 31, 2013)

arlenalove said:


> Has anyone tried crowd funding, and did it help and how did you market it?




yes, I'm trying with two t-shirts' designs proposed on one of the two existing crowdfunding sites for t-shirts (Teespring)







-


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Where you get the picture of that bike really like that..


----------



## wallace (Feb 5, 2013)

Are you trying to print a design or start a business? Crowdfunding, like Kickstarter leans toward the artistic or towards new innovations. Printing designs might be easier than getting your equipment funded.


----------



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

We have our Kickstarter account being verified now, and we have a go fund me page up now also, hoping to get some help for our brand.

Twenty Four Seven Fitness Apparel by Tim TSgraphicdesign Smith - GoFundMe


----------



## convobox (Sep 8, 2012)

i have a kickstarter campaign it was a cool experience setting it up check it out tell me what you think, now all im stressing about is marketing strategies
ConvoBox Clothing by Stanley Guerrier — Kickstarter


----------



## South Beach (Jul 30, 2012)

T-Styles said:


> We have our Kickstarter account being verified now, and we have a go fund me page up now also, hoping to get some help for our brand.
> 
> Twenty Four Seven Fitness Apparel by Tim TSgraphicdesign Smith - GoFundMe


Why did you cancel your campaign?


----------



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

Didn't cancel it, the time ran out on it, with no funding. The Kickstarter has received no funding as well, we have been rethinking some of our plans and have been looking for funding elsewhere.


----------



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

Just posted a quick update on the kickstarter, we haven't received any funding, but we haven't let that stop us, we are still putting out shirts, just not as quickly as we would like.

For anyone that's interested:

Twenty Four Seven Fitness Apparel by Tim Smith » Quick Update — Kickstarter


----------



## South Beach (Jul 30, 2012)

T-Styles said:


> Didn't cancel it, the time ran out on it, with no funding. The Kickstarter has received no funding as well, we have been rethinking some of our plans and have been looking for funding elsewhere.


Good looking shirts! Good Luck on funding.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

As for the marketing part of it, I would market it on social media if you have some social media pages set up. Put a link on your facebook page (personal and/or business page) where people can click on there and back your business or project.


----------

